# YouTube Clip:Tuhon Ray Dionaldo



## Guro Harold (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Tuhon Ray has published several clips on his YouTube page!

This clip is a summary of the last 15 years of FCS development.

Enjoy!

-Palusut


----------

